# Nordic Noir inspired Cinematic Album



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi there!

This is the most personal and exciting project I did so far. Also because I've been doing way too much epic music hehe.

Playlists don't show properly here unfortunately... really weird, just the first track.

Here is a WORKING LINK to the full album playlist on soundcloud. Looks like only direct linking works properly, no integration.

Just gonna link 3 favorites with page integration here then.






It's nordic noir inspired music with a modern large Hollywood and yet intimate and emotional. But there is a good bit of variance and bunch of hybrid elements and tracks.

The music is extremely personal and almost psychological at times. Especially "Forever Searching" which feels like a musical diary and image of my mind. It also has way over 300 tracks in Cubase, 130 only for strings!

It's also a huge milestone in string programming for me. It's all completely non-classical with 0% focus on realism and instead 100% on expressiveness and sound. I spend an insane amount of time on layering and programming haha...


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 6, 2021)

absolutely gorgeous. i really love the amount i was able to preview and am looking forward to listening to the rest of it this week.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 6, 2021)

companyofquail said:


> absolutely gorgeous. i really love the amount i was able to preview and am looking forward to listening to the rest of it this week.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## eph221 (Mar 6, 2021)

Enjoyed the listen! :D:D


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 6, 2021)

Sounds promising... will listen tomorrow


----------



## Saxer (Mar 6, 2021)

This sounds wonderful! Impressive how it zooms in and out from epic to intimate constantly. Great work!


----------



## CGR (Mar 6, 2021)

Superb composition & production skills once again Lionel. Congratulations on the release


----------



## Germain B (Mar 7, 2021)

That "Forever Searching" carries itself so effortless. I really enjoyed it in comfortable way.
And the production is so good, well done !


----------



## TiagoG (Mar 7, 2021)

I just listened to ‘forever searching’. Wow that is absolutely beautiful! Well done and thanks for the inspiration.

If you ever feel like sharing your major learnings from all the programming, I’m buying! Would love to hear you dissect this beast


----------



## thorwald (Mar 7, 2021)

CSSS is the only solo string library I can personally imagine being used for a style like this, it really fits well. Absolutely beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you very much everyone! 






TiagoG said:


> I just listened to ‘forever searching’. Wow that is absolutely beautiful! Well done and thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> If you ever feel like sharing your major learnings from all the programming, I’m buying! Would love to hear you dissect this beast


Many thanks! That won't ever happen because I can barely play back the track in Cubase without even recording or streaming haha...
Also, nobody will want to use 120-130 tracks only for strings like I did or 20 EQ inserts on many tracks


----------



## TiagoG (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> Thank you very much everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely feel you man 😅


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 7, 2021)

thorwald said:


> CSSS is the only solo string library I can personally imagine being used for a style like this, it really fits well. Absolutely beautiful, thank you!


Yea, it's madly expressive, love it! Even the old issue with solo stuff of crossfading between dynamics works allright if you're rather careful. 
Thank you! :D


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 7, 2021)

Stunning stuff, Lionel. It's rare to hear VI strings so expressive. That's a new level, for sure. 👍


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 7, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Stunning stuff, Lionel. It's rare to hear VI strings so expressive. That's a new level, for sure. 👍


Thank you very much!
A lot/most of that comes from Vista hehe :D


----------



## Takabuntu (Mar 8, 2021)

Confession: due to lack of time (and envy  ), I rarely listen to member's compositions. But today I made 3 exceptions  Those are some great tracks you made there!


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 8, 2021)

So talented. I love what I've heard so far. yay, new music.


----------



## TiagoG (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> Thank you very much!
> A lot/most of that comes from Vista hehe :D


+1 on the expressive strings. Beautiful stuff. I may need to get vista now, damn it 😬

By the way, I've created a Soundcloud account so I can add your playlists to my Sonos. Loving it.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 8, 2021)

I've got nothing to add apart from the fact that I think the whole album is top notch


----------



## LucentHill (Mar 8, 2021)

Especially enjoyed "Forever Searching"! Love the drive at the beginning and how it sort of expands to this huge yet detailed string sound. Great work!


----------



## PeterN (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks, nice. 

How can it have 130 string tracks? Are you just layering tons of string libraries?

Was that Sunset Strings there or which one did the pitch shift?


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 8, 2021)

The first piece I listened to, Forever Searching, is a stirring display of creativity + craft. An impressive use of resources.


----------



## Owen Smith (Mar 8, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful work Lionel! I'm listening to the whole album and On the State of Being is playing and it is so beautiful and mesmerizing. Your work is inspirational to me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 11, 2021)

Many thanks to everyone again, much appreciated! :D :D 



PeterN said:


> Thanks, nice.
> 
> How can it have 130 string tracks? Are you just layering tons of string libraries?
> 
> Was that Sunset Strings there or which one did the pitch shift?


Yea, tons of layering. Many different libraries. But also many special articulations and textures from libraries like Chamber Evolutions, Hans Zimmer Strings, Arkhis and others. 

I don't have Sunset Strings and not sure what pitch shift you mean.


----------

